# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Σχολές οδηγών για drones

## tsimpidas

Μετά τις σχολές οδηγών οχημάτων δημιουργούνται πολύ σύντομα και σχολές οδηγών drone, προκειμένου να εκπαιδεύονται όσοι θέλουν να αποκτήσουν άδεια χειριστή Συστημάτων Μη Επανδρωμένων Αεροσκαφών (ΣμηΕΑ), τα γνωστά drones.
Στο ΦΕΚ 30.12.16/Β/4527, ο διοικητής της Υπηρεσίας Πολιτικής Αεροπορίας Κ. Λιντζεράκος καθορίζει τους όρους, τις προϋποθέσεις και τον τρόπο απόκτησης άδειας χειριστή, εκπαιδευτή και εξεταστή drone.


περισσότερα=http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/119...-odigon-drones




ενωητε οτι όποιος δεν έχει άδεια χειριστή θεωρείται παράνομη η χρήση του.


επισεις θα θεωρούνται παράνομες οι ιδιοκατασκευες ή οι τροποποιησεις των drones.

----------


## giwrgos9

Άσχετο αλλά το μόνο σωστό στο "εννοείται" ήταν το "ε" και το "τ". Σου ξέφυγαν μάλλον  :Biggrin: 
Οπότε ας το ολοκληρώσουμε:

*αινωηττε!*

----------


## tsimpidas

> Άσχετο αλλά το μόνο σωστό στο "εννοείται" ήταν το "ε" και το "τ". Σου ξέφυγαν μάλλον 
> Οπότε ας το ολοκληρώσουμε:
> 
> *αινωηττε!*



σημασία
εχει οτι εσυ τους ξεφυγες,, :Lol:  μόνο μην ξεχνάς τα φάρμακα σου.

----------


## Nemmesis

όλο μαλακίες αυτό το κράτος... τα jumbo δίνουν με 50€ drone ΜΕ ΚΑΜΕΡΑ και θα έρθουν σε εμένα να μου ζητήσουν την άδεια, μήπως θέλουν και ασφάλεια - τέλη κυκλοφορίας?  :Very Happy:  ας έρθουν... όλα λυμένα τα έχουμε εδώ και φτάσαμε στα drones.

----------


## sot1

Nα διευκρινήσουμε λοιπόν ότι υποχρέωση να πιστοποιηθούν ως χειριστές drone έχουν: Ι. Όλοι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το drone για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς ανεξαρτήτως κατηγορίας και
ΙΙ. αυτοί που βπιλοτάρουνβ drone οποιασδήποτε άλλης κατηγορίας εκτός CAT AO & A1 δηλ. με απλά λόγια ως βάρος 4kg.
Αν λοιπόν πετάτε ερασιτεχνικά μόνον το απλό σας drone, ένα οποιοδήποτε DJI Phantom, ή Parrott ή Υuneec Βreeze ή κάτι τέτοιο, δεν χρειάζεστε πτυχίο χειριστή. Το περίεργο βέβαια είναι ότι η ΥΠΑ απαιτεί πιστοποίηση για το ίδιο ακριβώς drone αν ο χειριστής το αξιοποεί επαγγελματικά.

*Συνοψίζουμε:
Αν σας μπερδέψαμε (και εμείς τα βρήκαμε σκούρα, προσπαθώντας να ξετυλίξουμε το μίτο των γραμμένων στο πόδι Κανονισμών), ιδού μερικά κωδικοποιημένα συμπεράσματα:
β’ Όσοι πετάνε drone ως 4κιλά για ερασιτεχνικούς σκοπούς δεν χρειάζονται άδεια χειριστή.
β’ Όλοι πρέπει να καταχωρήσουν κάθε drone στην ΥΠΑ με πλήρη στοιχεία κατόχου.
β’ ’Ολοι ανεξαιρέτως χρειάζονται να υποβάλουν σχέδιο πτήσης στην ΥΠΑ αν το drone απομακρύνεται άνω των 50m από το χειριστή.
β’ Αν πετάτε οποιοδήποτε drone με οποιαδήποτε επαγγελματική ιδιότητα, απαραίτητη η άδεια χειριστή και η ασφάλιση αστικής ευθύνης.
β’ Αυτή τη στιγμή δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση για διαθέσιμους εκπαιδευτές και εκπαιδευτικά κέντρα ΣμηEA.
β’ Δεν διευκρίζεται τι ισχύει για υπέρπτηση ιδιωτικών εκτάσεων και μέχρι ποιό ύψος.
*
https://www.docdroid.net/G1UXyAT/fek...df.html#page=2

http://www.photo.gr/blogs/%CE%B9%CF%83%CF%84%CE%BF%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%BA%CF%8C%CF%80%C  F%84%CE%B5%CF%81%CE%B7%CF%82-%CF%84%CF%81%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B1%CF%82-%CF%84%CE%B1-drones-%CF%83%CF%84/

----------


## picdev

Όταν ο άλλος το πιλοταρει έξω από την εκκλησία αν είναι κανένας μλκς και δεν ξέρει , η το πάρει ο αέρας δεν μπορεί να χτυπήσει κάποιον ? Η να πέσει σε κανένα αυτοκίνητο και να προκαλέσει ατύχημα ?

----------


## leosedf

Το αστείο είναι ότι τα drones ξεκίνησαν από ηλεκτρονικούς σαν κατασκευές, ένα μάτσο εξαρτήματα.

----------


## pstratos

Αυτό με το πλήθος έξω από Εκκλησία, θεατές, ασφάλιση κλπ δεν καλύπτεται ήδη από τον νόμο περί αερομοντέλων? Οι δύο νόμοι δεν αλληλοσυμπληρώνονται? Ενδεικτικά από μνήμης αναφέρω τα βασικά σημεία όπως τα θυμάμαι:
Σε εσωτερικούς χώρους και μέχρι 0.5Kg πετάμε ελεύθερα.
Έξω πετάμε μέχρι 4-5kg μόνο σε οργανωμένα μοντελοδρόμια / αδειοδότηση ??
Οχι σε ακτίνα κάπιων km από αεροδρόμια (πρακτικά δεν πετάμε σχεδόν σε όλη την Αττική!!) / εκτός αν πάρουμε άδεια απο ΥΠΑ.
Δεν πετάμε πάνω από θεατές / 50m από "γραμμή" θεατών.
Όλοι οι μοντελιστες υποχρεωτικά ασφάλιση αστικής ευθύνης (αν σου σπάσω το τζαμι / αυτοκίνητο / κεφάλι).

Ακόμα απαγορεύονται πτήσης χωρίς οπτική επαφή χειριστή / μοντέλου

Όλα τα παραπάνω όπως τα θυμάμαι προ 5ετίας που ακόμα πέταγα, άρα με επιφύλαξη.

Πάντως ο περιορισμός δεν είναι κάτι το νέο. Απλά τώρα που ο κάθε εας με 100ευρα σηκώνει οτι και όπως του έρθει έφθασε η ώρα να βάλουν κάποιο φρένο και να καταγράψουν τα αυτονόητα.

Τέλος γιατί τα λέμε drones και όχι UAV ??  Ως drone εγω ήξερα τους τηλεκατευθυνόμενους στόχους!

----------


## picdev

Το ότι για παράδειγμα ένα drone που πετάει  έξω από εκκλησία είναι γιατί όλοι οι φωτογράφοι έχουνε drone και τα πετάνε πάνω από τα κεφάλια των ανθρώπων . Ο αερομοντελιστης δεν πάει στην εκκλησία να πετάξει αεροπλάνο

----------


## SRF

ΕΚΤΑΚΤΟ! 
Πληροφορίες θέλουν την κατάρτιση νόμου που θα περάσει με την διαδικασία του κατεπείγοντως - βλ πράξη νομοθετικού περιεχομένου - όπου θα διασαφηνίζεται το καθεστώς της αδειοδότησης πετάγματος ΧΑΡΤΑΕΤΟΥ!!! Θα περιλαμβάνει διατάξεις για την ίδρυση ειδικών σχολών ΑΕΤΟΔΗΓΩΝ ώστε να παρέχεται από αυτές πτυχίο - δίπλωμα! Επίσης ΟΛΟΙ όσι θα πετάξουν ΧΑΡΤΑΕΤΟ μετά την ψήφιση του νομου, και έχουν καλούμπα (σχοινί) μεγαλύτερο των 50μ απαιτείται να υποβάλλουν σχέδιο πτήσεως στην ΥΠΑ * ! 


Το κατεπείγον της ψήφισης προέκυψε λόγο της αναμενόμενης αύξησης πτήσεων ΧΑΡΤΑΕΤΩΝ στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα, και πιό συγκεκριμένα την επερχόμενη Καθαρά Δευτέρα (Κούλουμα)! 



* ΥΠΑ: Υποβάλουμε Πραγματικές Ανοησίες !

----------

alefgr (04-02-17), 

CybEng (04-02-17)

----------


## Fire Doger

Σύμφωνα με νέες πληροφορίες η ΥΠΑ θα υποβάλει και σε ελέγχους αλκοτέστ χειριστές στήνοντας μπλόκα σε κομβικά σημεία με εναερίτες (κεραίες κινητής, πυλώνες κλπ...) με πολύ αυστηρές ποινές!
Τις επόμενες μέρες θα παίξει και νέο διαφημιστικό σποτάκι στην τηλεόραση για ενημέρωση των πολιτών.

----------

